# With or without a gym partner?



## Keelejk (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve been working out for a few years now. Mostly because I couldn’t find a reliable partner but now I lift alone because I hate waiting for someone. Is it more beneficial to lift with someone who isn’t as strong as myself or dedicated, or should I keep lifting on my own to avoid taking too long of breaks?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 17, 2019)

If your partner isn't reliable, then you're better off lifting alone


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 17, 2019)

If I told you how many partners quit on me over the last four years, you'd be shocked.  As a result, I lift alone!


----------



## Keelejk (Sep 17, 2019)

Yup, they almost always get too lazy or are never dedicated enough. I need one so I can do a max day some time soon.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 17, 2019)

Another vote for lifting alone. Hope the ol'lady don't see this.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 17, 2019)

One more fer training solo. Unless yer part of a team (PL, thai, etc) tis far more efficient to let yer schedule and yer intensity be yer own.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 17, 2019)

My workout would be ruined if I had to train with someone. Except my dad, I’ll always lift with pops if he wants to join me.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 17, 2019)

I train alone, but I would consider training with a partner who was dedicated, worked hard, and was willing to follow my lead.  If they missed one work out, though, I’d be done with them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 17, 2019)

If u can have a partner who wants its just as bad it can be a great benefit..I always lifted alone


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a lifting partner, but like you said he isnt always reliable. Its more like, he knows when and what days ill be at the gym. If he wants me to scoop him up before hand i will 

But I NEVER let whatever hes got going on dictate how my training is going to go.


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 17, 2019)

Having a lifting partner is great for strength training. Having a spotter allows you to go to failure and attempt <3 rep maxes. It also gives you added motivation because you never want to lift less than them. 
I was strongest when I had a lifting partner. But likes others have mentioned, and with all things in life, you can’t rely/count on anybody else. Eventually they might slow you down, but for certain periods (like strength training) they can be an asset.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 17, 2019)

If training with a partner it’s best if they’re are above your level or atleast the same. Level in regards to drive, discipline and it’s plus in regards to knowledge, strength/physique. Otherwise they’re liable to hold you back and mess up your training


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> If training with a partner it’s best if they’re are above your level or atleast the same. Level in regards to drive, discipline and it’s plus in regards to knowledge, strength/physique. Otherwise they’re liable to hold you back and mess up your training



Agreed. 

On the other hand with them not being on the same level, I've learned a lot helping others train. Seeing their weaknesses and how to help them overcome them.


----------



## Long (Sep 17, 2019)

I had a lifting partner a long time ago. He was a good partner when we lifted. He was a complete loser and that slowly started to reveal itself over the years. The kind of guy that goes home and takes the days bullshit out on his wife and kids.

I like to lift alone. I like to go at my own pace. People annoy the shit out of me when I am trying to lift. I lift at home. I want zero interruption. 

If I could find a partner like my old one was in the gym I would go back to a partner again. A little competition. Bouncing ideas off each other. Someone to call for one more after I have done one more already. I miss that.


----------



## BrotherJ (Sep 17, 2019)

I've lifted on and off with a female power-lifter I met at a local commercial gym about three years ago. It's a completely platonic relationship, we have nothing in common and don't even really like each other, but she's good at spotting bench and providing occasional form advice, and vice versa. However, there's times where I much prefer lifting on my own and getting in the zone. Each has it's pros/cons depending on who you find. My two cents, is that if you find the ideal gym partner they will push you beyond your boundaries, the opposite will hold you back and hinder progress.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 18, 2019)

Always with a partner.  Do t need a spot on deads and squats but need a liftoff on the bench/ incline


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 18, 2019)

It works IF.................you work together ,live together, party together and both like chicks(important to me)..........Otherwise,For me it's more trouble than it's worth..!!


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 25, 2019)

well I was given a workout from snake and its good but my only complaint is the wait time 2-3 minutes.
It's is embarrsing just sitting there you don't know what to do, so a partner would help
but if you'll have a minute or lest between sets then you fine so a partner would just take longer.


----------



## Jada (Dec 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> If your partner isn't reliable, then you're better off lifting alone



This right here...  I cant stand someone who doesnt come on time...


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 25, 2019)

ive burned through so many partners its not funny. My most reliable partner has been my wife. She cant spot me on max bench but thats about it. I like having a partner simply for the timing. i go, she goes,no breaks. watching people spend 15 minutes on a machine kills me. Ive always told partners that they get one or two chances. i am not going to let their schedule or laziness effect my workouts. its hard enough to get out of my own damn way.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 26, 2019)

I haven't had a partner in 20 years. I train how my body tells me. I couldn't care less if it would benefit a partner or not. I've drove to the gym, checked in and walked back out just because I didn't feel it that day. I have also spent 3 hours on a total body workout, done 30 sets of squats(back in the day) and curled so many sets that I couldn't open my car door to go home.. This not to mention taking random days off as well as training for weeks straight without a day off. Who the hell would want me as a partner? lol

Everyone is different. You just have to figure out what works best for you.


----------

